# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Привычки питания Прабхупады

## Сева

Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны.
Правда ли что Шрила Прабхупада всегда был очень умерен в принятии прасада и съедал порции намного меньшие чем порции большинства современных людей?

Пережевывал ли он пищу по много раз перед тем как проглотить, как это делают йоги?

----------

